# Which Skin?



## jonny jeez (12 Jul 2010)

I thought, to Help Shaun out we should provide a poll on the most preferred Skin (there have been a number of comments on the current scheme) take a look at the drop down menu's at the bottom left (of the page) to change skins...and then vote for a skin that you like best. You can choose multiple skins if you wish.

Hope this helps Shaun, thanks for all your hard work 


PS sorry for the double post<...I think I posted in the really old site feedback section in error.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2010)

I tried the other skins but ended up back on the default Cycle Chat, I prefer it.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2010)

I prefer PBlue but can't find new content on it so I'm currently sticking with Clean Cut. I prefer a gentle screen so that the words stand out. The problem with changing skins is that the symbols change too so I didn't know what someone was talking about when they were talking about different coloured bikes as there isn't any on my skin that I have selected.


----------



## potsy (12 Jul 2010)

Cycle Chat one for me too,takes a bit of getting used to compared to the old board but prefer it now over the other choices. 
Oh and runs much better in Chrome than IE7


----------



## gavintc (12 Jul 2010)

IP Board - sorry, I am not a fan of the CC one and if we are allowed to make our decisions, I will stick with this.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2010)

on the subject of skins, how do we change them? where are they?


----------



## longers (12 Jul 2010)

dave r said:


> on the subject of skins, how do we change them? where are they?



At the very bottom left there's a drop down box and they're in there.

Edit: sorry Dave, I meant left not right!


----------



## redddraggon (12 Jul 2010)

gavintc said:


> IP Board - sorry, I am not a fan of the CC one and if we are allowed to make our decisions, I will stick with this.



Me too, far prefer this over the others.


----------



## Steve H (12 Jul 2010)

Very happy with the current default position. I think it brings a freshness.


----------



## Ravenbait (12 Jul 2010)

The default CC one tastes TEH NASTEH but I don't think that's a problem most people will have as my particular form of synaesthesia isn't a common one. Currently using IP Board as the colours are bland and don't really taste of anything.

Sam


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Jul 2010)

I've tried them all. Gone back to default Cycle Chat. With PBlue I can't find View New Content.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2010)

longers said:


> At the very bottom left there's a drop down box and they're in there.
> 
> Edit: sorry Dave, I meant left not right!



Thanks longers


----------



## Danny (12 Jul 2010)

I like the current skin and don't think it is "too blue" at all. 

The only minor issue is with the orange banner at the top where the breadcrumb trail is. There is not quite enough contrast between the orange and the white to make the various bits of text easily readable.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2010)

What is a bread crumb trail ... I've seen it mentioned once or twice now...


----------



## Theseus (12 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> <br>What is a bread crumb trail ... I've seen it mentioned once or twice now...<br>


<br><br>At the top of the page where it says (as I type in this reply) ...<br><br><font color="#FFFFFF"><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><ul class="bbc"><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class="Apple-style-span" color="#000000"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Cycle Chat Cycling Forums</span></font></a></li><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/forum/49-new-forum-software/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class%


----------



## summerdays (12 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> <br><br>At the top of the page where it says (as I type in this reply) ...<br><br><font color="#FFFFFF"><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><ul class="bbc"><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class="Apple-style-span" color="#000000"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Cycle Chat Cycling Forums</span></font></a></li><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/forum/49-new-forum-software/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class%



Is that not just a bunch of HTML? Sorry I'm probably being thick but I still don't understand.


----------



## Arch (12 Jul 2010)

Ravenbait said:


> The default CC one tastes TEH NASTEH but I don't think that's a problem most people will have as my particular form of synaesthesia isn't a common one. Currently using IP Board as the colours are bland and don't really taste of anything.
> 
> Sam



Blimey. It's another world, like trying to explain colour to someone blind. Sorry, not meaning to be rude, just trying to imagine what it feels like.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

Touche - can you try deleting your forum cookies (link at bottom left) to see if that cures the HTML posting?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> <br><br>At the top of the page where it says (as I type in this reply) ...<br><br><font color="#FFFFFF"><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><ul class="bbc"><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class="Apple-style-span" color="#000000"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Cycle Chat Cycling Forums</span></font></a></li><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/forum/49-new-forum-software/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class%


Gee, thanks, Touche, I'm glad you cleared that up for me


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jul 2010)

I like Clean cut and the new CC theme. Would it be possible to tone down the blue background on the main section though Admin?

I think it would work better if the background was replaced with a very pale blue/grey below the gold menu bar. The mid-blue is a little overpowering at present imho.


----------



## Theseus (12 Jul 2010)

summerdays said:


> Is that not just a bunch of HTML? Sorry I'm probably being thick but I still don't understand.



Sorry, it looked OK when I copied and pasted it ... still getting used to this place.


----------



## Theseus (12 Jul 2010)

scoosh said:


> Gee, thanks, Touche, I'm glad you cleared that up for me



I tried to multi-quote to include this in my response to summerdays. As for you, I will tell you in detail where you can ride next time we see each other.


----------



## Theseus (12 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> <br><br>At the top of the page where it says (as I type in this reply) ...<br><br><font color="#FFFFFF"><font face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b><ul class="bbc"><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class="Apple-style-span" color="#000000"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Cycle Chat Cycling Forums</span></font></a></li><li><a href="http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?/forum/49-new-forum-software/" class="bbc_url" title="External link" rel="nofollow external"><font class%



OK, what that was supposed to say, and was cocked up by the formatting of a copy & paste was ....

The breadcrumb is in the orange bar at the top. As I am writing this I can see:

Cycle Chat Cycling Forums > New Forum Software > New Forum Software Feedback > Which Skins?


All we need now is an emoticon for a flounce.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> OK, what that was supposed to say, and was cocked up by the formatting of a copy & paste was ....
> 
> The breadcrumb is in the orange bar at the top. As I am writing this I can see:
> 
> ...



ie a trail of breadcrumbs to show where you are in the forum....


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Jul 2010)

I'm more than happy with the CC skin. Can't workout how this 'breadcrumb' discription originated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdays (13 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> OK, what that was supposed to say, and was cocked up by the formatting of a copy & paste was ....
> 
> The breadcrumb is in the orange bar at the top. As I am writing this I can see:
> 
> ...




Thank you very much ...


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jul 2010)

I'm liking Cycle Chat Orange, at the moment, fwiw.


----------



## Maizie (13 Jul 2010)

Currently using - and voted for - IP Board.
Would happily use the CycleChat skin, no problem with it colour-wise, it just doesn't format well on IE6 (the left hand column, with the avatar and name, indents to the right and is half in the left column, half in the post).


----------



## shrew (13 Jul 2010)

i like the clean cut one myself, its nice )


----------



## Pandaboy (13 Jul 2010)

IP Board for me. 

With members avatars turned off it looks as if I might actually be doing some work!


----------



## mark barker (13 Jul 2010)

Using Cyclechat Light, and quite happy with that (running a really old browser (Camino 1.6.11) and no problems so far!)


----------



## Jezston (13 Jul 2010)

I actually like the new skin a fair bit - makes other forums look rather dated.

The Orange is perhaps a little too bold, but it's not offensive in my eyes. The blue could be a touch lighter and a little greyer, but I don't feel like anything needs to dramatically change.

Give it time.


----------



## Jezston (13 Jul 2010)

How's this for a subtle colour change?


----------

